# setup.exe is not a valid win32 application



## torana9x (Apr 4, 2008)

When i try to install the game "Frontlines fuel of war" i get the error message "setup.exe is not a valid win32 application."

I am running Windows XP Pro, and it says that this game is compatible with
this operating, but having said the game installed fine on my friends computer and he is running windows vista. Whats the prob?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Is your XP 32 or 64 bit?

Do you get this error when you insert the CD and it autoplays, or only when you manually run setup.exe?

Are you sure setup.exe is the correct file for installation. Sometimes games use a batch file that loads other files before running setup.exe as a security measure.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi torana9x, Welcome to TSF. 

Usually that error message means the CD is damaged or corrupt. However, I sometimes get the same message but a restart fixes the issue. If not, try borrowing your friends disk and checking if it get's the same error message. If during installation, you are required to enter a CD key or serial number, be sure you use the one that came with your program and not your friends :smile:

Do what Koala says first :smile:


----------



## torana9x (Apr 4, 2008)

I know for a fact that it is not corrupt. weather i click on setup.exe manually or do it through the auto installer i still get the same message.


----------



## torana9x (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh and its 32bit


----------



## JustRun (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey,
I have the same problem 
When I try to install windows server 2008 from tyhen autorun I got this error:
{System cannot run this version of operating system, to install windows please try booting from install media}.
When I try to open the folder and cllick Setup.exe I got this:
{H:\Setup.exe is not a valid Win32 application}
Regarding that H:\ is a Virtual cd drive

Please Help


----------



## kingdwak (May 7, 2008)

dudes TRY manually installing the game... COPY paste the data into a NEW folder on ur desktop(anyname), than click setup in the folder. If that doesnt work...than delete the directx folder in ur new folder u just made but dont delete anything else just the directx. happened to me...found out the hard way...EA tech support sorta gave me the idea...but they take 1 week to answer. DOnt try autosetup itll never work....these probelsm get solved manually.. if that doesnt work... than try deleting the components in the directx folder and than click the setup icon agian. But leave the folder there even though its empty.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Torana, you do know you can edit your post if you make a mistake don't you? And to add to Jack.Sparrow's comment, the disk might be dirty, not neccessarily corrupted. Try cleaning it.


----------

